# Help with fitting on an S1



## superflylondon (Aug 24, 2008)

I was hoping to get suggestion on what size I should order for the S1. I am getting fitted at the store but wanted to get some background infromation before I go. I like a more relaxed ride and current have a giant ocr2 size M which feels comfortable. Any suggestions on frame size for a Cervelo S1? thanks for any input!!

Here are the results from Competitive Cyclists online measurement tool.

Measurements
-------------------------------------------
Inseam: 33.5
Trunk: 29.5
Forearm: 15
Arm: 26.5
Thigh: 21.5
Lower Leg: 22.5
Sternal Notch: 58
Total Body Height: 70.5


The Competitive Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 55.1 - 55.6
Seat tube range c-t: 56.8 - 57.3
Top tube length: 61.8 - 62.2 
Stem Length: 12.2 - 12.8
BB-Saddle Position: 87.3 - 89.3
Saddle-Handlebar: 58.7 - 59.3
Saddle Setback: 2.2 - 2.6


The Eddy Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 56.3 - 56.8
Seat tube range c-t: 58.0 - 58.5
Top tube length: 61.8 - 62.2
Stem Length: 11.1 - 11.7
BB-Saddle Position: 86.5 - 88.5
Saddle-Handlebar: 59.5 - 60.1
Saddle Setback: 3.4 - 3.8


The French Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 58.0 - 58.5
Seat tube range c-t: 59.7 - 60.2
Top tube length: 63.0 - 63.4
Stem Length: 11.3 - 11.9
BB-Saddle Position: 84.8 - 86.8
Saddle-Handlebar: 61.2 - 61.8
Saddle Setback: 2.9 - 3.3

http://www.cervelo.com/en_us/bikes/2010/S1/geometry/


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

Every brand fits differently. Cervelo takes a completely different approach with respect to sizing and their geometries.

You won't know until you get fit.


----------



## svennn (Jun 14, 2010)

How are they different?

For instance, here are my measurements from Competitive Cyclist. By all accounts, it is a pretty small frame for someone 5'9" tall. My current bike is a 54cm Fuji with a 55.5cm top tube and has always felt way to big. After a bunch of tinkering with the stem length (70mm now) I can ride it OK. My local Cervelo shop wants to put me on a 54cm S1. I have ridden a 51 and it felt perfect.

I just learning how geometry on a bike changes the ride so any information would be great.

Measurements
-------------------------------------------
Inseam: 80
Trunk: 63
Forearm: 33
Arm: 57
Thigh: 57
Lower Leg: 53
Sternal Notch: 142
Total Body Height: 175


The Competitive Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 51.8 - 52.3
Seat tube range c-t: 53.4 - 53.9
Top tube length: 52.6 - 53.0
Stem Length: 10.2 - 10.8
BB-Saddle Position: 72.6 - 74.6
Saddle-Handlebar: 49.5 - 50.1
Saddle Setback: 3.5 - 3.9


The Eddy Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 53.0 - 53.5
Seat tube range c-t: 54.6 - 55.1
Top tube length: 52.6 - 53.0
Stem Length: 9.1 - 9.7
BB-Saddle Position: 71.8 - 73.8
Saddle-Handlebar: 50.3 - 50.9
Saddle Setback: 4.7 - 5.1


The French Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 54.7 - 55.2
Seat tube range c-t: 56.3 - 56.8
Top tube length: 53.8 - 54.2
Stem Length: 9.3 - 9.9
BB-Saddle Position: 70.1 - 72.1
Saddle-Handlebar: 52.0 - 52.6
Saddle Setback: 4.2 - 4.6



simonaway427 said:


> Every brand fits differently. Cervelo takes a completely different approach with respect to sizing and their geometries.
> 
> You won't know until you get fit.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

have a look at the geometry presentation

http://www.cervelo.com/en_us/engineering/tech-presentations/


----------



## svennn (Jun 14, 2010)

Interesting information.

I have spent a bunch of time reading about stack and reach over at slowtwitch.com but the Cervelo presentation has made the topic much more clear to me.

It also makes me more envious that my wife has a Cervelo and I'm still on my old bike.



simonaway427 said:


> have a look at the geometry presentation
> 
> http://www.cervelo.com/en_us/engineering/tech-presentations/


----------

